# Dead Things Gargoyle W.I.P.



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

My gargoyles have taken a beating over the years so it was time to re do them.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Following along on this one. Looks great so far!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gargoyles rule!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great videos Pat!
I shall follow this for sure!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This is a cool thread. Kind of gets the creative juices flowing.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is an interesting exercise in engineering Getting wings to move readily is a challenge, which I found out when making my tombstone flapper a few years back. It's even more challenging to make the final product bullet-proof so as to minimize the chances of failure.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice Pat!
Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Isn't that the way math is supposed to work? I don't know!" :jol:

You are one funny dude.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Saw your latest video. It's really awesome, man. I had a few ideas I wanted to share, but take them for whatever they're worth. You'd know better than I how to get the thing working right. Looks great!

Make the wings work without all the extra hardware and weight









Reverse view of above image.









Wings are slightly mis-aligned.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Montclair, ideas appreciated. I guess that's why its a W.I.P.!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

No problem, man. I love your props! Been watching your channel for a few years now, and learned a lot. You and Halstaff really have the cream of the crop in animatronics as far as I'm concerned!



Dead Things said:


> Thanks Montclair, ideas appreciated. I guess that's why its a W.I.P.!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Measure once, cut twice" - truer words never spoken:googly:


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen (Jan 13, 2016)

I am always amazed by the ingenuity of all you folks here. These gargoyles are super!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Looking good! Love me some animation.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great work, Pat!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I suspect some colorful language followed the slipping of the saw:jol:


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"I need to show that this can be done!" That cracked me up


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol::jol:I'll hand it to you Pat, you persevere my friend. That is a boat load of work making your gargoyles, but it looks like it is coming to fruition. One thing I will say, nothing in nature is perfectly symmetrical, so I like your uneven gargoyle legs. Makes it seem more natural. I really respect the amount of time you are investing in these guys.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They're getting personality!:jol:

And nothing wrong with not looking like a "traditional" gargoyle. In our area, the Washington National Cathedral has over 100 gargoyles and a couple thousand or so grotesques, and many are definitely not traditional. The link below has pictures for your viewing pleasure.

http://www.dcmemorials.com/Groups_NationalCathedralGargoyles_All.htm


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

This is an amazing tutorial. Nothing left out. I would LOVE to build these guys. As soon as I get a garage and a whole bunch of time.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the link Roxy, I wish I had this when I began this project, lol! I see what you mean, about all the variety, heck they even have an "egg" gargoyle!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty sweet, Pat!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dead Things said:


> Thanks for the link Roxy, I wish I had this when I began this project, lol! I see what you mean, about all the variety, heck they even have an "egg" gargoyle!


And a Darth Vader, too, although he's a grotesque rather than a gargoyle

https://www.google.com/search?q=dar...UIBygB&biw=1024&bih=671#imgrc=rrdyfByHm1JaHM:


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The end is in sight!:jol:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome, Pat!
Looking great!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks fabulous, DT! Bring on Episode 13 now!:jol:


----------

